

Yahoo released aggregate sum of government data requests [Jan-Jun 2013] - z92
http://l.yimg.com/pj/info/tr/Yahoo_Transparency_Report-Jan-June-2013-1.3.xls

======
tzs
For those who don't want to deal with a .xls spreadsheet, I grabbed it, added
a couple helpful columns (accounts per request and requests per 100m
population), took a screen capture, and uploaded the PNG to imgur.com.

You can see it at:
[http://i.imgur.com/xhZIG6C.png](http://i.imgur.com/xhZIG6C.png)

The US has the most total requests, by far, but is only 5th when population is
considered. Here are requests per 100m population:

    
    
       11869 Hong Kong
        8434 Taiwan
        5234 Germany
        4386 Italy
        4030 United States
        3273 Australia
        2864 France
        2853 Singapore
        2761 United Kingdom
        1584 Spain
         457 Argentina
         370 Ireland
         209 New Zealand
         158 Brazil
         136 Mexico
         123 India
          86 Canada

